# Mats Valk - 10.61 avg 5 - Dutch Open '09



## That70sShowDude (Oct 19, 2009)

2nd in the world!


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 19, 2009)

that is :O


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol, Mats told me he wanted to post it himself, but he had some trouble logging in. And seriously, videos go in the video section.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow this video quality reminds me of Real-video on modem 

But the quality of the solves are top notch!


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW. great average Mats! where was this at WC?!  jk. keep up the good work


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Lol, Mats told me he wanted to post it himself, but he had some trouble logging in. And seriously, videos go in the video section.



It can go in either, it's still part of the WCA you know ...

I'll take it down if Mats wants to post it himself.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2009)

Mats is awesome.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

How old is he?
and he does cross on blue?
and he's fast, straight up.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2009)

he's 13.


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2009)

Go Mats! Cross on blue


----------



## Anthony (Oct 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Go Mats! Cross on blue



stfu, cross on blue pwns. 

xD


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 20, 2009)

Blue's awesome.


----------



## Forte (Oct 20, 2009)

Anthony said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Go Mats! Cross on blue
> ...



Blue is good because you get a white LL  Using a REAL colour scheme, that is. XD


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 20, 2009)

Mats is the bomb diggidy.


----------

